
Automation and Make - lelf
https://swcarpentry.github.io/make-novice/
======
m463
I've gotten to know cmake recently and it is a reasonable high-level language
on top of make.

It's like make is raw plastic, and cmake is legos.

~~~
haolez
Makefiles can be elegant and simple or monstrosities. CMake files have a
constant complexity level. At least in my opinion :)

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
There are (at least) two levels of CMake file: pre-3.0 legacy style with lots
of FILE GLOB crap, and "Modern CMake" targets-for-everything" style. I find
the latter much nicer, of course.

